
Making plain water taste similar to soda or juice - ckdarby
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flavourtechnologies/flavour-bottle-the-worlds-first-flavored-bottle
======
agentgt
The soda stream was the game changer for me. I'm addicted to soda water (aka
seltzer aka club soda).

I don't even like adding flavor. Filter water + CO2 is good enough for me.
Curbs appetite.

I also have this probably unfounded belief that even if what you are consuming
has zero calories but has a strong taste it will have some sort of impact on
your hunger levels and perhaps worse insulin as well (some sweetners I believe
do).

~~~
bcg1
I agree, the sodastream machine is phenomenal... I drink seltzer almost
exclusively, and before I had the machine I hated having to deal with all the
empty plastic bottles. I'm not sure that soda stream has a huge cost benefit
over buying seltzer when in bulk when it is on sale... but I like that it
doesn't generate garbage and also I like fact that it is much more compact
than storing a bunch of bottled water.

Also, to nitpick, I think club soda is not quite the same thing... I believe
it usually has some sort of sodium or potassium salt while seltzer is just H2O
+ CO2 like you describe.

Not sure if the flavored bottle would even really be that effective... and $25
for the bottle seems kind of expensive just to be able to try it out,
especially since this seems fairly simple to DIY.

~~~
agentgt
Yep I agree the cost isn't really that effective unless you do a mod and
hookup an industrial tank (I'm too lazy to do this).

The benefit like you said is not dealing with the cans or bottles. Especially
for me since I like to fill a giant Yeti cup up so the soda stays cold the
whole day. The soda stream bottles map perfectly over to the Yeti/RTIC 32oz
tumblers.

------
fsloth
I'm curious - is water that tastes like water actually an issue?

~~~
QuantumRoar
The water in the US is chlorinated (at least where I was in Washington, DC).
It smells and tastes really terrible.

~~~
overcast
Something a simple filter takes care of easily.

~~~
QuantumRoar
I never needed to bother with a filter where I live. So everybody uses them
where the water is chlorinated?

~~~
moftz
It depends on how chlorinated the water tastes. I usually use the filtered
water that comes out of the tap on the fridge but if that is taking too long
to fill a bottle, I just use the regular tap water. Our water tastes fine. It
doesn't have a strong scent or flavor and the water is very clear. Checking
out the water quality reports for my county, we meet or exceed all EPA
regulations regarding certain materials in the water. Some people in my county
still rely on well water because they were too far from the water main when
their house was built. Well water tastes gross and you pretty much have to
filter it unless you just hate yourself. As for the quality of the well water
in my county, I can't find this information as I'm guessing everyone's well
water is different and no one is going around testing homeowners' wells.
Chlorinated water is used in many places around US as it's cheap and
effective. It reduces things like microbes and bacteria in the water supply.
It can produce some nasty by products but the risk from consuming chlorinated
water is much lower than consuming water that is potentially swimming in
microbes and bacteria.

------
danbruc
Essentially a The Right Cup [1] clone which raised 1.3 million on Indiegogo
and is already shipping.

[1] [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-right-cup-trick-
your-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-right-cup-trick-your-brain-
drink-more-water-health-technology#/)

~~~
jonmb
I looked up reviews of the Right Cup and they are quite negative. People say
the cups just "smell like chemicals" and the water still tastes like water.

~~~
chatman
> the water still tastes like water

Water has no taste.

~~~
joeriel
> Water has no taste.

At least not to humans. Many animals have taste buds tuned for water.

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-
corner/201104/ho...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-
corner/201104/how-good-is-your-dogs-sense-taste)

Edit - formatting

~~~
antisthenes
Have you actually read the link you're providing as source?

It doesn't explain what it means to have "taste buds tuned" for water, just
that dogs will drink more after eating salty or sugary foods, which could be
entirely unrelated to the actual _taste_ at all.

Even if these taste buds functioned like what you allege, they wouldn't be
tasting water, they'd be tasting chemicals (flavors and smells) dissolved in
the water.

------
WayneBro
I just buy seltzer water and I add a little bit of juice to a cup of it. It
tastses great and I lost it about 10 pounds doing this alone.

I only buy juice like Langers which does not have any high fructose corn
syrup. My favorite seltzer water is Adirondack brand because it's very fizzy.

~~~
pkaye
I used to do the same thing except use a soda stream machine instead. One gets
used to the taste very quickly. Now a days I just drink plain water.

